# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  NVIDIA Clara, AI-powered solutions for healthcare, Nvidia Corporation,

## Airicist2

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

nvidia.com/en-us/clara

----------


## Airicist2

"NVIDIA Medical Edge AI Computing Platform Selected by Top Robotic and Digital Surgery Startups"
Activ Surgical, Moon Surgical and Proximie will bring real-time AI to their surgery platforms using NVIDIA Clara Holoscan on NVIDIA IGX.

by Raghav Mani
September 20, 2022

----------

